# how often to use cod liver oil?



## Dirtydmc (Sep 11, 2011)

Also, I have heard to use one teaspoon per pound of meat. I have the gel caps, how many drops is safe per meal for a hatchling extreme? Also, I have heard that too much d3 is just as bad as having no calcium. Does that also apply with the natural d3 in cod liver oil?


----------



## james.w (Sep 11, 2011)

Can't help here, I don't use any CLO.


----------



## MissMooRaw (Sep 11, 2011)

james.w said:


> Can't help here, I don't use any CLO.



Do you mind us asking what you do feed your Tegu, James?

I'm kind of wondering the same, how often CLO turkey and the beef liver turkey should be given. On Bobby's care sheet it says once a week I believe, but I've heard of some people saying they give it to them more frequently than that. I'm just wondering what exactly she needs to keep her healthy and I know variety is good.

It would be helpful to hear your feeding regimen if you have a way that keeps them healthy without using a lot of supplements.


----------



## Rhetoric (Sep 11, 2011)

I've never used cod liver oil. D3 is toxic in large amounts. 

http://www.tegutalk.com/showthread.php?tid=5982#axzz1XfbwLjzQ
Another thread that goes into side effects when there is too much d3 in a diet.


----------



## james.w (Sep 11, 2011)

I don't have a set schedule I follow, but I will explain it the best I can. This would be an example of what a week of meals may be .....

Monday - 5-6 small rats
Tuesday - 5-6 chicks
Wednesday - 2 tilapia filets and 5-6 raw shrimp ( calcium added)
Thursday - no food
Friday - 2 small rats and 4 chicks
Saturday - 5-6 small rats
Sunday - 5-6 chicks 

I may do a day of chicken gizzards/hearts with tilapia and calcium supplement instead of whole prey. 

I use ZooMed repti calcium w/o D3.


----------



## MissMooRaw (Sep 11, 2011)

james.w said:


> I don't have a set schedule I follow, but I will explain it the best I can. This would be an example of what a week of meals may be .....
> 
> Monday - 5-6 small rats
> Tuesday - 5-6 chicks
> ...



Wow, I see. That's all for a baby I assume. It's so confusing to get food figured out since there are some people that tell you to skip a day of feeding if you feed them a rat, or that they should just have one rat. 

It is helpful, thanks. I guess everyone just makes their own adjustments. I have some organic ground turkey, I guess I'll just give that to her on occasions instead of all the time like some feeding threads mention.


----------



## james.w (Sep 11, 2011)

This is for a yearling. For a hatchling/juvie I would do the same, but maybe throw a day of ground turkey with calcium. I would also add roaches, I fed mine roaches until he was about 36". Of course amounts and size of whole prey would be different for younger/smaller tegus.


----------



## Piercedcub32 (Sep 11, 2011)

OMG, you go through 16 chicks and 14 rats a week?! for one tegu?! Guess I'm going to need to start ordering bulk feeders LOL That would break me here. I pay 2.50 for a hopper mouse where I live! We only have one pet store.


----------



## james.w (Sep 11, 2011)

Yeah I buy 20 small rats a week for my tegu. I think they are $1.60 each, and I picked up 300 chicks for $50 a while back so I am good on them for a while. 

I also have to feed my other herps, so it is pretty costly.


----------



## VARNYARD (Sep 12, 2011)

*Do not feed 16 chicks and 14 rats a week*, regardless of what James is saying here, a tegu needs one whole prey item once or twice a week. One that he can swallow without too much trouble, excessive rodents or chicks can cause a hair or feather impaction and you will be at risk of loosing your tegu.

Please use the care sheet here, and you can keep and have a healthy tegu.


----------



## kellen.watkins (Sep 12, 2011)

thank you for the input bobby


----------



## xocrieox (Sep 12, 2011)

Bobby can you give us a idea of a weekly feeding for one of your tegus is? Thanks


----------



## james.w (Sep 12, 2011)

Regardless of what Bobby says, I have been feeding this way for at least 4 months and have had no impaction problems. With proper temps and humidity, they will not have any problems digesting the whole prey items. 

I forgot to mention that I recently added chicken necks to the diet once a week. 

Bobby, how many times have YOU had impaction problems from feeding too many whole prey items?


----------



## VARNYARD (Sep 12, 2011)

james.w said:


> Regardless of what Bobby says, I have been feeding this way for at least 4 months and have had no impaction problems. With proper temps and humidity, they will not have any problems digesting the whole prey items.
> 
> I forgot to mention that I recently added chicken necks to the diet once a week.
> 
> Bobby, how many times have YOU had impaction problems from feeding too many whole prey items?



I am the leading expert on these animals, and I can't stand mis-information. I know more about these animals than anyone else, and yes i have seen feather and hair impactions. 

What you are posting is not even close to true/good care of these animals.


----------



## MissMooRaw (Sep 12, 2011)

I asked bobby this last night, here's what he told me. For a hatchling/juvie, of course.

Beef Liver Turkey mix once a week.

Cod Liver Turkey mix about 2-3 times a week.

Rodents at least 1- 2 times a week 

Crickets dusted with the calcium powder he recommends on his care sheet.

Fish Fillets: (Wild alaskan salmon, farmed rainbow trout, pacific halibut, farmed tilapia, mahi mahi (These are just fish with lower or no mercury in their system, Im sure you can give them any kind of fish, just be aware of what's in it))

There is a list of foods on the forums someplace, I'm sure you can add from it what you would like to try on your tegu as well, or test them out to see if they like them since some items on the list are fruits and vegies and some tegus don't eat them.


----------



## james.w (Sep 12, 2011)

VARNYARD said:


> james.w said:
> 
> 
> > Regardless of what Bobby says, I have been feeding this way for at least 4 months and have had no impaction problems. With proper temps and humidity, they will not have any problems digesting the whole prey items.
> ...



I am asking how many impactions problems have you had from too many rodents/birds? Why can't you answer the question? 

You say they need a mainly meat diet yet from scientific research of over 70 tegu's stomach contents, over 60% was fruit and vegetable matter. 

I am not recommending anyone else feed what I do. I was asked what I fed and responded.


----------

